# Mbox 2, no input available - help please



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been reading about REW for sometime so decided to give it a go today. I've got a Mac Pro, an Mbox 2 with a mic and both v4 and v5 of REW. No matter what I try, I can't seem REW to see any of the Mbox 2's inputs. 

I know there's no issue with the card/mic/connections, since if I fire up any other program I can happily record signals, and even when selected as the default input device through Mac OSX I can see signals getting through. REW however just will not see the input. 

When I choose Digidesign Mbox 2 from the input device panel, I only get the option below to use the default input. Even when selecting this I still don't get a signal. I tried the 'debug' option, and the first few lines confirm my fears:



REW Debug said:


> SoundCard Debug Data generated by Room EQ Wizard V5.00
> Dated: Jul 15, 2010 1:04:24 PM
> Input Device: Digidesign Mbox 2
> *Input: No input selected*
> ...


Any ideas of a way of forcing FEW to use a specific input?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Apple's JavaSound implementation is relatively minimal, which is what limits REW's access. Setting the card and desired input as the default in Audio/Midi setup is necessary for REW to access it (with the REW settings left as "default device"), even then there may be issues (e.g. the latest Java for OS X update broke access to the inputs of some 4-channel soundcards).


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Apple's JavaSound implementation is relatively minimal, which is what limits REW's access. Setting the card and desired input as the default in Audio/Midi setup is necessary for REW to access it (with the REW settings left as "default device"), even then there may be issues (e.g. the latest Java for OS X update broke access to the inputs of some 4-channel soundcards).


Thanks for the swift response John. That update sounds like the problem. Everything seems to be properly set up in Audio/MIDI (hence why Logic Studio/Pro Tools pick up the signal fine). Gutted, I was really looking forward to having a play. :hissyfit:


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm, I just manually downloaded the latest Java update, installed it and everything's appearing to work fine now. 

Thanks for all the help, I'm off to have a play!


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

Bah, I spoke too soon. Despite REW and my Sound Preferences saying it was using the Mbox 2, it was actually using the built in mic on my monitor. Back to square 1.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you post a screenshot of the Audio/Midi preferences settings? USB soundcards (2-ch at least) are normally well behaved, odd that it is not working. Is the Mbox default sample rate set to 44.1kHz? If not, may help to set it to that. It also needs to be plugged in and set as default before starting REW.


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the Audio/Midi preferences settings? USB soundcards (2-ch at least) are normally well behaved, odd that it is not working. Is the Mbox default sample rate set to 44.1kHz? If not, may help to set it to that. It also needs to be plugged in and set as default before starting REW.


Sure, here's a series of pics showing the set up.


Firstly, the Sound system preferences. You can clearly see that the input is working.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22733&stc=1&d=1279264241


Audio/MIDI set up:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22734&stc=1&d=1279264239


REW Settings:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22735&stc=1&d=1279264239
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22737&stc=1&d=1279264340
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22738&stc=1&d=1279264340
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22736&stc=1&d=1279264239


The mic is plugged into channel 1 (left), with clear input signals showing in other apps/OS.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah, this looks like the problem:








Is there an option to select 2-ch in the drop-down? If not, you may find that going back to an older Java version gets things going, see this post, but it doesn't sound like a trivial process. Before trying that it may be worth reading through this post and thread.


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Ah, this looks like the problem:
> View attachment 22739
> 
> 
> Is there an option to select 2-ch in the drop-down? If not, you may find that going back to an older Java version gets things going, see this post, but it doesn't sound like a trivial process. Before trying that it may be worth reading through this post and thread.


Sadly there's no option to select a 2 channel variant. I'd already had a read of the Digidesign thread, however the suggestions in there didn't work. It looks like rolling back is the only option, however I don't feel inclined to go messing about for the time being. I'll have to wait until a new Java update is released and hope that fixes it.

Thanks for your input, and I hope that this serves as a useful reference for others in the future who get stuck.


----------



## Lowe (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a quick reply to this, I can confirm it's definitely the Java update that's the issue, my laptop had the old version on and everything worked fine. I can now confirm that my listening room sucks lol.


----------



## horiprod (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys...

Thanks for this information. I have exactly the same hardware and will be addressing these same issues when I get my Mbox2 to work (no power - probably USB related). I've been involved in professional audio since the 1970's, and I currently have a business restoring old Fairlight digital music systems. I joined this forum, as having designed and built a few (successful) post-production studios in London and Sydney, I thought I might actually use some proper tools like REW !!! Regards, Peter in sunny Sydney.


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi glad you lot are here . im having exactly same problem with mac book pro.AVID m box. im not using midi just fire wire to computer from mbox , i have all latest updates , i have a signal from mic clear on mbox 
behringer emc8000 will not show up on REW yes have seleted maudio in out on macs sound prefrences with my drop down inREW preferences input out put in/Avid out ? java sound audio engine (whats that ) or default either way no go no go http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/gulp.gif

apreciate any help just came across thred i have to sort my ditton 44s out crossover cap n tweeter replace


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

shackster hi having exact same same kit ,, is it the no 2ch drop down option only offering 4 ch ,, did you roll
back the java what a palava i updated yesterday , with no difference which version works mac book pro 
10.7.5 when you roll back a java which i know the issue is as i also have REW crashing , when i generate 
a debug file the window on were to dump file somtimes has graphics somtimes doesent then a possible crash 
all best dan


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

2db11

- You need to get a *2-chnl USB based soundcard* ( with no more than 2 input-chnls ) to have the best chance at getting REW to work on a Mac ( period ) .

- FireWire soundcards just "plain" don't work ( with the last couple years of OSX releases versions) .

- Everything you are reading above is giving you false hope ( due to those older OSX versions "maybe" working by rolling-back to some ancient JAVA release ) . That road is a dead-end for a few reasons .

:sn:

( btw, thanks for using the "search" function before posting )


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

hey thanks for response ,, i have made error the avid mbox is not firewire is it its a flippin usb into mac.
its simple 4 chan but only two at time so is it two chan ? i bought it last year new ,, 
i see what you mean about java old macs dead end i beleve that post was 2010 
stil trying to get working


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

A 4-ch USB card will fall foul of the OS X problems. Some people have got around this by using sound flower to handle the audio, setting sound flower as the default in the audio/midi prefs and then selecting the card you are actually using in the sound flower settings. Can't offer any more detail than that I'm afraid, never used sound flower myself.


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok john thanks never heard of soundflower sonds lovely looking now ..
im sure my mbox is 4 channel as that swhat comes up in apple audio device control window, 4ch 24 bit integer ,, think we can say its 4 chn 
thanks looking into the sound of flower 
dan


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

sound flower was ok for 3 mins arfter assining to two channel in flower . ran level check in REW pref had a level but dident tally with debug script ? then i had this looped kinda going on were i couldent turn of noise from mbox inter face or on box its self or REW ,, flower has bad smell and has stuck , beachball spinner

with all the quality eqipment in front of my i find it hard to beleve i cannot carry on my ditton 44 project and test some levels with REW 

BEHRINGER EMC8000 /MBOX AVID PRO 4CN/ PAIR OF PMCIIBA2S / MACPRO/ALAN N HEATH XZONE62/ DAD FLYING MOLE AMPS X 3 DITTON 44S X 2 pro tool se , although not so clued up there 

john suggested a two channel sound card is that really the only way buy another kit i paid about £400 for my current one 
what to do : perhaps run windows in mac boot camp , but that would mean all downloads for mbox firmwear nuts


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

i had to try again it worked i was getting good signal mbox keeps changing sample rate from 44 right up to 88 
on restarts any way i think all is good ,, but left and right led on REW is intermitent through several tests although there is reading now ive got this horrible digital signal loop going on , left over from running REW level check , i take out rew still there ,, screenshot shows this on my effects returns i have a working mic on one tested and turned down thats no problem ,, but i must have some in in or out out ,i take mic out its still there anway its not on mic channel , its not untill i close old soundflower that it goes , looking into further but not hopefull


----------



## 2db11 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is making me look more of an a--- than i am its good now have a consistent pink noise , on all correct channels with no mad effect return buzz signal stuck ,, so perhaps now i get to give REW a go once i work out how to use , my emc8000 needs cal chart looking now i should work out how to calibrate as i have pmc 2BA11s

all best dan


----------

